# Crazy ears!



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

To me Mali's ears are perfect.









But today she has been doin this weird thing where one ear flops over to the other side.








Has anyone else experienced this? is it normal or is it gonna get stuck like that?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh man. i'm not sure, some dogs ears go back to the right way like that, but some don't... just this past week Rudi's ears changed from how you like Mali's to... well they both pop straight forwards and when she looks up at me they stand up straight like a bat. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ye sometimes they will go back sometimes not. Between 3-4 months they can go thru a faze where the ear go weird. If your to worried about it you can tape them, or just let them be and se if they go back in a few weeks.
Bumble Bees ears went flat for about 2 weeks








Then right back to normal


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Grizzs ear turn inside out constantly!!! I used to get sooooooo nervous about his ears LOL


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

you got a nice dog buddy.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Hehe my puppy's ears do the same thing! it was constant when he was really little. his litter was given away at 3 weeks old, and one ear was like that since then, but then about a month or two ago, they were normal, and now one of them still goes goofy once in a while. I don't think you should worry about it, since their bodies are constantly growing and changing at this age.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

all of my dogs do weird stuff with their ears! They will flop one over or hold one to the side of their head but the other be normal....I think it's hilarious myself! They always go back when they feel like it so I figure for my dogs it must be their way of expression like if we part our hair differently or something! LOL

you have a very cute little one!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah Lady does that sometimes with both ears. I always say "fix your ears" lol


----------



## Maven's Mom (May 2, 2009)

I had perfect ears, and now I have one perfect ear and the other adds "character" I give up


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Storms ears were doing the same thing 









Now they are like how Mali's was before ..they have a mind of their own


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Grizzs ear turn inside out constantly!!! I used to get sooooooo nervous about his ears LOL


yeah hers make me nervous also. i have considered getting them cropped. but i prefer the natural look on females.


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> all of my dogs do weird stuff with their ears! They will flop one over or hold one to the side of their head but the other be normal....I think it's hilarious myself! They always go back when they feel like it so I figure for my dogs it must be their way of expression like if we part our hair differently or something! LOL
> 
> you have a very cute little one!


yeah i think this is the third time it has happened, but this time it has lasted for a few days.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Mali_Blu said:


> yeah hers make me nervous also. i have considered getting them cropped. but i prefer the natural look on females.


i really dont like to crop my own dogs ears.....

You CAN tape them... most of the time the ears will hold a nice rose shape to them but they vary on there mood alot too LOL.... nothing to worry about. if you dont like how it looks at the moment. Just walk over and change it LOL


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i was so scarred about mugsys goofy ears...one would point straight up and the other one go like mali's right ear...very agrivting haha very cute...but for mugsy it was very temporary thank goodness


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> i really dont like to crop my own dogs ears.....
> 
> You CAN tape them... most of the time the ears will hold a nice rose shape to them but they vary on there mood alot too LOL.... nothing to worry about. if you dont like how it looks at the moment. Just walk over and change it LOL


i try to fix it and she shakes her head and it goes right back. so maybe she is doing it on purpose to agrivate me. lol


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Indi's ears came to us perked up but flopped at the tip, then one flopped over to the leftt and the other didnt, and now they kinda both flop back forward. Crazy natural, but they sure are soft


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont know much about natural ears and how to correct them. i have always read they go thru funky phases as a pup right??? anyway just wanted to say...

I LOVE CRAZY EARS!!! cute!


----------

